# New Army parachute is official



## Ravage (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2009/10/army_parachute_102609w/

The Army’s new T-11 parachute is radically different from the current T-10, but one thing will surely stand out to jumpers: the two to four extra seconds of pucker-factor time they’ll experience waiting for the chute to open.

Instead of the four-second count soldiers typically use to estimate when the T-10 will open once they leave an aircraft, the T-11 requires a six-second count for soldiers jumping out of fixed-wing aircraft and eight seconds when jumping out of helicopters.

Now the new parachute is official: The Army has awarded contracts to Airborne Systems North America, Aerostar International Inc. and BAE Systems to produce up to 50,000 T-11 Mass Tactical Canopy Personnel Parachute Systems. Combined, the three contracts are worth $220 million.

The T-11 — which features a completely redesigned main and reserve parachute and an integrated harness system — will replace the standard T-10, which has served 50 years.

Here’s a look at the new ’chute:

• The new T-11 is coming soon to an airfield near you. The Army began fielding the T-11 this summer and plans to phase it in over the next eight years as it becomes the Army’s main parachute system.

• The T-11 has a radical new look. Instead of the T-10’s traditional dome canopy, the T-11’s canopy is a square.

• The new chute has a stable, low rate of descent that’s designed for a softer landing than the T-10 gives, to reduce landing injuries. The square shape is intended to help slow the descent.

• The T-11 can carry loads up to 400 pounds, 40 pounds more than the T-10.

• There is a disadvantage to the new design. Made from nylon with Teflon-coated suspension lines, the T-11 is a heavier load, at 53 pounds — 38 pounds for the main parachute and 15 for the reserve — compared with 44 pounds for the T-10.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 30, 2009)

Units better start really focusing on tight body position to prevent in air fuck ups.  The six second is no big deal to anyone who has jumped rotor frequently, but the 8 second from fixed wing is going to fuck up some people if they don't do proper pre-jump prep (say that 5 times really fast).  We use to get guys in LRSU who were fucked up for a bit due to not getting rotor time and that's about all we used for the most part.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't wait to jump it.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2009)

Slower descent means more time as a target...


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2009)

Wish I had that when I was in.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2009)

If you keep your feet and knees together and execute an outstanding PLF, you can handle a faster rate of descent.


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2009)

x SF med said:


> If you keep your feet and knees together and execute an outstanding PLF, you can handle a faster rate of descent.



I should have paid attention in class.
Signed,
Free's L5 Vertebra


----------



## pardus (Oct 31, 2009)

My knees will appreciate this...


----------



## demo18c (Oct 31, 2009)

Whatever happened to the MC-4 modified for static line that (a revisied and newer MC-5 but has a new nomenclature)


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> I should have paid attention in class.
> Signed,
> Free's L5 Vertebra


 
I didn't say I don't have knee and back issues from T-10's and MC1-1B's...   that's just the joy of jumping out of aircraft in the middle of the night with everything you own strapped to your body, plus all that wonderful parachute gear...  Airborne!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 31, 2009)

longer opening time also means combat jumps will be elevated, or you completely forget bothering with a reserve...


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not a fan of using anything _NEW_ when it comes to parachutes.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 31, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> I'm not a fan of using anything _NEW_ when it comes to parachutes.



Is this more to your liking?


----------



## Muppet (Oct 31, 2009)

x SF med said:


> I didn't say I don't have knee and back issues from T-10's and MC1-1B's...   that's just the joy of jumping out of aircraft in the middle of the night with everything you own strapped to your body, plus all that wonderful parachute gear...  Airborne!



My Lt. ankle and Rt. knee says better late than never. Oh, yea, Airborne.

F.M.


----------



## txpj007 (Oct 31, 2009)

demo18c said:


> Whatever happened to the MC-4 modified for static line that (a revisied and newer MC-5 but has a new nomenclature)



theyre still being used.  im guessing that big army doesnt want to deal with training every single joe how to use the square canopy. now what about the SF-10.


----------

